# NYC Chefs/Residents, I Need Your Help. :)



## Lefty (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok guys, my wife is long overdue for a vacation, and so am I! We're eyeing NYC for next week, and I'm wondering if any of you guys have any connections for hotels, OR, an opinion on an "Urban, chic, blah blah" place called The Out in Hell's Kitchen. Sounds safe enough....

Seriously, she really deserves a few days away, and I need assistance...please!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## shankster (Mar 6, 2013)

You might want to check out Trip Advisor for the review of The Out Hotel...just sayin'


----------



## Lefty (Mar 6, 2013)

Theoretically, what's a better spot to be? SOHO, Upper East Side, or Midtown East? We want to see typical touristy stuff, but be in a great spot to wander, get lost, discover cool shops, restaurants (and maybe one of your spots, guys), etc.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom check out the Jane hotel, it's quirky and cool and water front views. http://www.thejanenyc.com you'll like it.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 6, 2013)

How's the area, safety wise? By the way, it does look really cool! Are you going to be in town, Son?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2013)

the neighborhoods fine, great price for nyc, the bunk bed rooms are a little small but, thats the kitch.i will be here all week, come by dinners on me. simple plain food, nothin fancy here.lol


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 7, 2013)

Most areas of NYC are safe today, even at night. As there are so many things to see in so many different parts of the city, and the fact that taxis are pretty expensive, one suggestion I would make is to stay somewhere that's pretty close to a subway line, preferable the 1, 2, 3 line on the west side or the 4, 5, 6 line on the east side. The both go all the way north and south so you have good range with just one line. Sure there are buses on just about every north/south street, but traffic can be pretty awful especially around rush hours. With a good subway map you can get just about anywhere for the best price in town.

The hot place in the city now is down by the High Line around 14th st. off the West Side Drive. Full of chic chic shops and lots of restaurants If you get down there and like pizza try Artichokes Pizza on 17th St. and 11th Ave. Their Sicilian pizza is amazing. Other parts of the city for walking around include SOHO, with lots of shops, and the east and west village with lots of everything. If you want to be a little adventurous and get a look at what old NY looked like take the train down to South Ferry, head east, and walk around there. Delmonico's is one of the oldest taverns around (as is McSorley's in the East Village). I could go on and on. Get yourself a decent guide book with maps and you can't go wrong.

If you do come, have a great time.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Mar 8, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Theoretically, what's a better spot to be? SOHO, Upper East Side, or Midtown East? We want to see typical touristy stuff, but be in a great spot to wander, get lost, discover cool shops, restaurants (and maybe one of your spots, guys), etc.



Upper East side is pretty annoying to travel around, because there aren't many subways that go that way. You have the 4, 5, 6 and thats it. Midtown is the most convenient place to be in my opinion. I hope you have a wonderful trip over here!


----------

